# [SOLVED] Why did my USB cable stop working?



## Jeff Leites (Oct 2, 2005)

I turned on my external HD to do a backup, and nothing happened. Plugged it into another computer and nothing happened. I got lucky. I tried another USB cable and it worked on both computers. What I can't understand is, the HD just sits on my desk. The only time I move it, is when I'm going to be gone for several days, and I unplug it (at the HD end) so I can hide it somewhere. The cable does not see much physical action, so why did it break?


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Why did my USB cable stop working?*

maybe it was a poor quality cable. bad solder joints maybe.


----------



## Jeff Leites (Oct 2, 2005)

*Re: Why did my USB cable stop working?*



oscer1 said:


> maybe it was a poor quality cable. bad solder joints maybe.



But I paid a whole $2.50 for the 6 foot cable! :grin:


----------



## Jeff Leites (Oct 2, 2005)

*Re: Why did my USB cable stop working?*

Just got back from All Electronics where I bought another one for $2.50. This one is black, maybe it will last longer than the old gray one :lol: I had the old one for several years. Just can't see spending $20 or $25 for one.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Why did my USB cable stop working?*

Me niether. Even if it last a year 2.50 is good


----------



## Jeff Leites (Oct 2, 2005)

Doh! In today's Fry's e-mail: FRYS.com*|*SHAXON

Shaxon 6' USB 2.0 Cable $0.75

And 1/4 the distance from my house.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Isn't that how It always goes


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Jeff Leites said:


> Doh! In today's Fry's e-mail: FRYS.com*|*SHAXON
> 
> Shaxon 6' USB 2.0 Cable $0.75
> 
> And 1/4 the distance from my house.


On the positive side, $2.50/year would mean $0.75 would last approx 6-8 weeks, you've saved a lot of travel..... :grin:


----------



## Jeff Leites (Oct 2, 2005)

WereBo said:


> On the positive side, $2.50/year would mean $0.75 would last approx 6-8 weeks, you've saved a lot of travel..... :grin:


I did the same thing that I sometimes do when a stock that I bought goes down. I went to Fry's and bought the 75 cent cable to bring my average cost down to $1.625 a cable :grin: FWIW, the $.75 cable is thinner than the $2.50 cable.

BTW, I did an autopsy on the old cable. Sure enough, one of the wires, I think it was the green one) on the "B" end was not conductive to the terminal inside the conductor. Kind of strange.


----------

